# Mountain biking



## Chris1980 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi
I am brand new here. Diagnosed with pre diabetes.
Regarding sport, anyone here doing mountain biking?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 17, 2020)

Not sure if @Matt Cycle does mountains...

But unfortunately he's not been around yet this year.

Oh... and welcome to the forum


----------



## Chris1980 (Jan 18, 2020)

I had almost 2 hours of intensive cycling now, i crave coffee, safe for me to have one?.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2020)

Chris1980 said:


> I had almost 2 hours of intensive cycling now, i crave coffee, safe for me to have one?.



l’m not aware of any reason why not. It’s not a good fluid replacement though (coffee is a diuretic) so make sure you have some hydration too would be my guess


----------



## Carlos (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi @Chris1980. Are you in any kind of treatment or have you just been "put on notice" as it were? If you are not under treatment, you are probably ok with whatever you were doing before. If you are under treatment, you should probably discuss your options with your doctor/nurse, as there's no general rule. Coffee and cake at the end of the ride is likely fine, as long as you keep to a generally healthy diet otherwise.

I am a type 1 on insulin, so what I do is not likely to apply to you, but it gives you an idea. I do mostly road riding, with a bit of gravel path here and there. My usual Sunday rides are 50 to 60 km, taking about two and a half to three hours (I'm slow). You can see a link to a post on my latest ride at the end of the how much exercise thread. I start first thing just after breakfast, so I reduce my breakfast bolus by 20%, have breakfast as normal, and then have about 40g carbs per hour. I usually need to reduce the rest of my insulin doses by 20% for the rest of the day and the following day. It takes a bit of planning, but not too much, and there's no reason you should stop enjoying your cycling.


----------



## Laconic (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a mountain bike but don’t go anywhere near mountains on it...


----------



## Drummer (Feb 3, 2020)

I have always had a bicycle - but these days could not set out for a ride from my house and consider it safe - the roads are busy and the drivers just too careless of other road users. I have the sea and the New Forest, the Purbecks, all close by -  some of it in view from the bedroom windows, but only a week ago at the folk club someone reported that his father in law had been killed by a hit and run driver - fortunately the police were able to trace the culprit, but it has changed everything for the family. 
Anyway, @Chris1980 - what are your aims with regard to the diagnosis?


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 3, 2020)

I was going to start mountain biking but I was worried it’d be all downhill from there. 




I’m so so sorry....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 3, 2020)

*groan!*


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ve recently joined the forum and reading through the posts, I have both a MTB and a hybrid, the hybrid is getting some severe miles at the moment but I’ve also clocked up a few hundred on the MTB ☺️


----------



## JoRo (Jul 14, 2020)

I am a regular mountain biker and think its the best purchase Ive ever made. Not been on any mountains though but its ideal to get off road most days


----------



## Blue flash (Jul 15, 2020)

Got my 1st bike about 18mths ( after support from others on this forum ) now on my 2nd..

Was just for commuting, but go out everyday. Love it


----------

